

As a one man team, I'd be interested in your feedback for my startup - joelc
http://www.diabeticalerts.com

======
cperciva
As a T1, I was excited when I saw the URL... and then disappointed when I
clicked through to the site. As far as I can see, this has nothing to do with
diabetes; it applies equally well to any number of conditions which could
randomly incapacitate someone.

Which isn't to say that this isn't a useful service; but if I was going to pay
for this, it would be for my elderly prone-to-falls grandmother, not for
myself.

My advice is to go either broader or deeper -- either aim for a wider user
base than just diabetics, or add something specific to diabetes (e.g., blood
glucose tracking -- bonus points if you say "gee, your blood glucose levels
have been wacky lately, we should check up on you more often").

~~~
joelc
That's actually what I'm working on right now. Initally, the software was
built for me and my wife (she's a type 1 diabetic) -- it wasn't until recently
I decided to try and turn it into a service. Eventually, I hope to be
branching out into alert services so people can check in on grandparents,
automated medicine reminders, etc.

------
ericmsimons
Just a thought: how about text message check-ups?

~~~
joelc
My telephony system supports it (I'm using Twilio), and it's one of the
features I'll be adding in the next version--depending on customer response.

